# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Μητρικη [socket775]

## Leonardo

Γεια! 
Εχει κανεις μητρικη με socket775 γιατι κατι μητρικες που ειχα χαλασαν και τωρα ειναι δυσκολο να βρω καινουρια σε λογικη τιμη... Θα με ενδιεφερε να αγοραζα μεταχειρισμενη εφοσον εχει καποιος απο εσας που δεν την χρησιμοποιει (σε καλη κατασταση).
Thanks!

----------

